# Can you name a sequel or successor that's basically superior to the original?



## jDSX (Mar 23, 2016)

I can name a few:

1.) Mass Effect 2 (to Mass Effect)
2.) Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty (to Metal Gear Solid on PSOne)
3.) Half-Life 2 (to Half-Life on Xbox)
4.) Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty (to Starcraft)
5.) Batman: Arkham City (to Batman Arkham Asylum)
6.) Red Dead Redemption (to Red Dead Revolver on Xbox)
7.) Silent Hill 2 (to SIlent Hill 1)
8.) Borderlands 2 (to Borderlands)
9.) Uncharted 2 Among thieves (to Uncharted 1) 

Can you think of any other sequels that basically beat their predecessors to the punch in nearly every way?


----------



## chaosrunner (Mar 23, 2016)

sonic unleashed over 06


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 23, 2016)

Each new Mario Game compared to the last one (They're all great)
Flames of Eternity compared to Chrono Trigger (Original is still a master piece, the "real" sequel, Chrono Cross, is something I won't touch with a 10 ly pole)


----------



## mgrev (Mar 23, 2016)

dang it i was going to say borderlands 2.
Littlebig planet 2. it had more hype etc. than littlebigplanet.


----------



## Minox (Mar 23, 2016)

Team Fortress 2
Advance Wars 2


----------



## jDSX (Mar 23, 2016)

mgrev said:


> dang it i was going to say borderlands 2.
> Littlebig planet 2. it had more hype etc. than littlebigplanet.



I always hear about LB2 but never LB3 I assume it's not worth mentioning?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2016)

"Borderlands 2 (to Borderlands)"
You reckon?
What 1 might have lacked in memes and craziness I think it made up for in a kind of elegant simplicity. This is including DLC in all cases.
I have a slight apprehension at saying that but I would say 1 is definitely better than pre sequel.

Duke Nukem platformer was inferior to Duke 3d.

Skate 2 was better than Skate 1, and Skate 3 was also better than Skate 1.

Anyway though there are plenty of sequels that fell short there are far more that were better or more refined versions of the earlier entries.


----------



## nwiifletcher (Mar 23, 2016)

Super Metroid, Metroid Prime, Super Mario 3, Super Mario World, Super Mario 64, Legend of Zelda A Link To The Past, Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time.


----------



## raystriker (Mar 23, 2016)

Is Pokemon a correct argument?


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 23, 2016)

nwiifletcher said:


> Super Metroid, Metroid Prime, Super Mario 3, Super Mario World, Super Mario 64, Legend of Zelda A Link To The Past, Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time.


Zelda 2 was a piece of junk!


----------



## Judas18 (Mar 23, 2016)

Destroy All Humans! 2


----------



## gudenau (Mar 23, 2016)

I would say Sm4sh, but it is missing the story mode. :-/


----------



## jDSX (Mar 23, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> "Borderlands 2 (to Borderlands)"
> You reckon?
> What 1 might have lacked in memes and craziness I think it made up for in a kind of elegant simplicity. This is including DLC in all cases.
> I have a slight apprehension at saying that but I would say 1 is definitely better than pre sequel.



Well 2 refined alot and if we are to say strictly PC release, then 2 would be the winner, and don't forget the overall quests in 2 felt better than 1 did.


----------



## Manuel9181 (Mar 23, 2016)

Devil May Cry 3 (Devil May Cry 2 sucks badly)
Assassin's Creed II
Senran Kagura 2: Deep Crimson


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 23, 2016)

Dark chronicle (dark cloud is good, but dark chronicle improves over it in every way)


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh yeah best form of the game has to be considered in this, maybe with a slim exception for things made for really really rare hardware that is hard to emulate or arcade machines or something.

Quests in 2 vs 1... they felt about the same to me and both inferior to any number of other games.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 23, 2016)

raystriker said:


> Is Pokemon a correct argument?


If so which one. You could argue that Yellow is better than Red and Blue, but thats more of a definitive edition rather than a sequel. But then you could argue that Silver and Gold are sequels to Red and Blue. I think that you could have a pretty cohesive argument that Silver and Gold are better than the original Red and Blue (or yellow VS crystal if you want to take that route). 2 regions instead of one, day/night cycle, days of the week, full color, almost double the number of Pokemon to catch and fixes to the original 151. Step further into the future, I would argue that pokemon 3 (ruby and sapphire) are worse than the previous games (opinion or not). R/S/E only had one region, no night and day, no days of the week cycle, and heavily limited gen 1 and 2 pokemon availability. Then again, you could have a pretty solid argument saying that the pokemon games arent really sequels... 

Anyways. I would say that F-Zero X to F-Zero GX is a great improvement.
No More Heroes to No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle was great.
Assassin's Creed to Assassin's Creed 2 made things much better in general.


----------



## Shubshub (Mar 23, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> Dark chronicle (dark cloud is good, but dark chronicle improves over it in every way)


Probably one of my Favorite PS2 Games

Also my picks are
Kingdom Hearts 2
Rocket League


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 23, 2016)

Shubshub said:


> Probably one of my Favorite PS2 Games
> 
> Also my picks are
> Kingdom Hearts 2
> Rocket League


definitely one of my favorites too mate. i still replay it occasionally. it had so much content.


----------



## raystriker (Mar 23, 2016)

Bortz said:


> If so which one. You could argue that Yellow is better than Red and Blue, but thats more of a definitive edition rather than a sequel. But then you could argue that Silver and Gold are sequels to Red and Blue. I think that you could have a pretty cohesive argument that Silver and Gold are better than the original Red and Blue (or yellow VS crystal if you want to take that route). 2 regions instead of one, day/night cycle, days of the week, full color, almost double the number of Pokemon to catch and fixes to the original 151. Step further into the future, I would argue that pokemon 3 (ruby and sapphire) are worse than the previous games (opinion or not). R/S/E only had one region, no night and day, no days of the week cycle, and heavily limited gen 1 and 2 pokemon availability. Then again, you could have a pretty solid argument saying that the pokemon games arent really sequels...
> 
> Anyways. I would say that F-Zero X to F-Zero GX is a great improvement.
> No More Heroes to No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle was great.
> Assassin's Creed to Assassin's Creed 2 made things much better in general.


How about Platinum vs D/P?


----------



## jDSX (Mar 23, 2016)

I should put these there too 

Suikoden 2 to suikoden 1 
_Maybe_
Ninja gaiden 2 to ninja gaiden (xbox)


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 23, 2016)

raystriker said:


> How about Platinum vs D/P?


 "You could argue that Yellow is better than Red and Blue, but thats more of a definitive edition rather than a sequel"
same situation as platinum vs D/P.


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Mar 23, 2016)

Some people I know disagree with me, but I feel that Banjo-Tooie was superior to Banjo-Kazzoie. Bigger levels, more moves, more items, more characters, more fun.


----------



## mgrev (Mar 23, 2016)

jDSX said:


> I always hear about LB2 but never LB3 I assume it's not worth mentioning?


i'm not sure if lbp3 is superior to lbp2. in my opinion, they made "too much" out of lbp3, instead of keeping it the way the first two was, but it's still good


FAST6191 said:


> Oh yeah best form of the game has to be considered in this, maybe with a slim exception for things made for really really rare hardware that is hard to emulate or arcade machines or something.
> 
> Quests in 2 vs 1... they felt about the same to me and both inferior to any number of other games.


i'm not saying that tps is bad, but both the first and the secon is better. it feels like tps doesn't have much replay value


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 23, 2016)

Gold/Silver/Crystal over Red/Blue/Yellow. Mario Kart 64 over Super Mario Kart. Super Smash Bros. Melee over SSB. Sonic Adventure 2 over Sonic Adventure. Sonic the Hedgehog 2 over the original. That's about all I could mention.


----------



## cvskid (Mar 23, 2016)

Suprised no one said anything about the leap from street fighter 1 to street fighter 2. The first game is awful so i don't see how the game got a sequel but i am glad it did.


----------



## jDSX (Mar 23, 2016)

Jagged alliance 2 to JA1 
Killzone 2 to killzone 1


----------



## Shubshub (Mar 23, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> definitely one of my favorites too mate. i still replay it occasionally. it had so much content.


I've got it on PS4 now c: been replaying it (And gathering all the scoops that I missed last time )

Some more sequels that improved on the original

1. Ratchet and Clank 2
2. Gran Turismo *insert number >1 here*


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 23, 2016)

Mario Galaxy 2 (to Mario Galaxy)
Senran Kagura 2 (to Senran Kagura)
Touhou 3 (to Touhou 2)
Hyperdimension Neptunia mk2 (to Hyperdimension Neptunia, the original PS3 game sucked so much)
Hitman 4 (to every other Hitman game)
Pokemon BW2 (to BW)
The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth (to the original)
And much, much more 



XAIXER said:


> Zelda 2 was a piece of junk!


It is a really, *really* hard game, but a great game nevertheless.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 23, 2016)

raystriker said:


> How about Platinum vs D/P?


That would be the exact same arguement as Red/Blue vs Yellow.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 23, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts 2
Sly Cooper 2
The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth
Timesplitters 2

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Mario Galaxy 2 (to Mario Galaxy)


I wholeheartedly disagree despite what IGN might say. One is not a straight upgrade from the other.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 23, 2016)

Shubshub said:


> Probably one of my Favorite PS2 Games
> 
> Also my picks are
> Kingdom Hearts 2
> Rocket League


What game did rocket league improve upon? 



endoverend said:


> Kingdom Hearts 2
> Sly Cooper 2
> The Binding of Isaac: Rebirth
> Timesplitters 2
> ...


Yeah. SMG2 didn't really improve a ton... it felt more like DLC than a whole new game. (which is fine IMO)


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 23, 2016)

Smash 4 compared to Brawl, Brawl compared to Melee, Melee compared to 64.


----------



## jDSX (Mar 23, 2016)

Just cause 2 to just cause 1


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 23, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I wholeheartedly disagree despite what IGN might say. One is not a straight upgrade from the other.



Well tbh I don't care about what IGN says (I don't even know their opinion on the matter lol), I just think the second one is better because it's a little harder (even if it is still easy, aside from rare cases). The first one was so easy that I completed it in two weeks.


----------



## Shubshub (Mar 23, 2016)

Bortz said:


> What game did rocket league improve upon?



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supersonic_Acrobatic_Rocket-Powered_Battle-Cars


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 23, 2016)

Shubshub said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supersonic_Acrobatic_Rocket-Powered_Battle-Cars


I didn't even know that existed.


----------



## endoverend (Mar 23, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well tbh I don't care about what IGN says (I don't even know their opinion on the matter lol), I just think the second one is better because it's a little harder (even if it is still easy, aside from rare cases). The first one was so easy that I completed it in two weeks.


I would argue that the second game reached a bit too far in terms of adding new elements, which is fine but I like the first game better as it is a bit more simplistic. That said they are both fantastic games.


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 23, 2016)

most pokemon games, all elder scrolls games, the genesis sonic games, tony hawks pro skater 2
there are plenty im sure
edit: battletanx 2 global assault


----------



## mgrev (Mar 23, 2016)

this thread is fire, i can feel it already. brb making a thread that is the opposite


----------



## endoverend (Mar 23, 2016)

One more, Super Punch-Out!! vs Mike Tyson's Punch-Out!!


----------



## mgrev (Mar 23, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/can-you-...-original-is-better-than-the-sequel-s.420148/ 
here, a thread that has the opposite


----------



## jDSX (Mar 23, 2016)

jefffisher said:


> most pokemon games, all elder scrolls games, the genesis sonic games, tony hawks pro skater 2
> there are plenty im sure
> edit: battletanx 2 global assault



Um TES oblivion was better than morrowind? 

Blasphemy!


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Mar 23, 2016)

Devil Survivor 2 over Devil Survivor 1
The same with Persona 3 and 4 over 1 and 2


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 23, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Um TES oblivion was better than morrowind?
> 
> Blasphemy!


oblivion was my favorite elder scrolls game


----------



## Minox (Mar 23, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Um TES oblivion was better than morrowind?
> 
> Blasphemy!


It depends on who you ask really 

The first Elder Scrolls game I played was Oblivion so I love it to bits and can't really bring myself to play Morrowind since I find some of the mechanics in there to be a bit aged, but I can certainly see why some people like Morrowind a lot more than the later games in the series.


----------



## DaFixer (Mar 23, 2016)

Very funny to see that most games not older then 10 years old.
Let's see if this this old geezer dust his old memory off for a nice list off classic's that are better then the orginal 

Super Mario Bross 3 (NES) => SMB1 and 2
Castlevania 3 (JPN version) (NES) = Castelvania 1/2
Turrican 2 (Amiga500) => Turrican 1/3 (C64/Amiga500)
SwitchBlade II (Amiga500) => SwitchBlade 1
Resident Evil 2 (PSone) => Resident Evil 1/3 (PSone)
Soul Calibur (DC) => Soul Edge (PSone)
Duke Nukem 3D (PC) => Duke Nukem 1/2
Dune 2 (PC) => Dune (PC)
Onimusha 3 (PS2) => Onimusha 1/2 (PS2)
Bloody Rear 3 (PS2) => Bloody Rear 1/2 (PSone)
Street of Rage 2 (Genesis) => Street of Rage 1/3
Tekken 3 (PSone) => Tekken 1/2
Cybernoid II (C64) => Cybernoid I (C64)
Ys II (MSX2) => Ys I/III (MSX2)


----------



## xtheman (Mar 23, 2016)

Portal 2 is much better then portal 1 to me but maybe that is cause i played portal 2 first


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 23, 2016)

Golden Sun 2 (3 was trash)
No More Heroes 2
Danganronpa 2
Gunman Clive 2
Mega Man 2
Metroid Prime 2 (fuck off haters)


----------



## I pwned U! (Mar 23, 2016)

Donkey Kong Jungle Climber is better than Donkey Kong King of Swing.


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 23, 2016)

Ghouls n goblins - > Ghouls n ghosts 
Definitely a big improvement


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 23, 2016)

Spyro 2, 
Donkey kong contry 2
Final fantasy 6


----------



## Spatchy (Mar 23, 2016)

Has anyone said streetfighter 2 to the original yet, I thought of that one first and assumed it was obvious (the first one flopped right?)... or am I being stupid???


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 23, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i'm not saying that the pre sequel is bad, but both the first and the secon is better. it feels like tps doesn't have much replay value



I think it was the character classes that did me in for the pre sequel.
I went straight in on the xbone version (so full DLC and all that) and could not find a class that suited any way I played before or wanted to play there.


----------



## 8BitWonder (Mar 23, 2016)

Pikmin 2, haven't beaten 3 so I can't say I'd it's even better yet.


----------



## Daggot (Mar 23, 2016)

jDSX said:


> I can name a few:
> 
> 7.) Silent Hill 2 (to SIlent Hill 1)



Hey there let's not get crazy. Silent hill 1 was the better game in my opinion. Not just from a players perspective but if you look into dev interviews on how and why they designed the game you begin to realize some amazing things. Although you could probably say the same to me since gaming is subjective by nature.

I'd say Streets of Rage 2>Streets of Rage 1.


----------



## MissingNO123 (Mar 23, 2016)

Bayonetta 2
Metroid Prime Hunters Multiplayer (to MP2's multiplayer)
Shrek 2
Metroid II
Ninjhax 2


----------



## Viri (Mar 23, 2016)

Halo 2


----------



## mgrev (Mar 23, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> I think it was the character classes that did me in for the pre sequel.
> I went straight in on the xbone version (so full DLC and all that) and could not find a class that suited any way I played before or wanted to play there.


i played through the story on ps4 as athena (the gladiator). she was ok, but it didn't suit my playstyle. on borderlands 2, i like playing as zer0 (the asassin) and maya (the siren)


----------



## Touko White (Mar 23, 2016)

Street Fighter 2 (and Super Street Fighter II of course because *Cammy*) was better than SF1 by thousands of miles.


----------



## Flame (Mar 24, 2016)

Pokemon G/S > Pokemon R/B


why are people saying Yellow > R/B when its the same game give or take . its more like gen 2 > gen 1


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 24, 2016)

MOTHER 3 over Earthbound. If you want, fight me on this one.

The puyo series. They just keep getting better.


----------



## Edrian (Mar 24, 2016)

I feel that Ocarina of Time 3D was definitely way better than the original OoT, though some people like the original because of the nostalgia.


----------



## datrico89 (Mar 24, 2016)

Majora´s Mask over OoT????!!!!!!!


----------



## tiamat999 (Mar 24, 2016)

earth defense force 4.1 from 2017
earth defense force 2 from 1
phantasy star portable 2 infinity from regular portable 2


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 24, 2016)

Persona 3 < Persona 4
Smash bros brawl < Smash bros wii u
Disgaea < Disgaea 2
Final fantasy XII < Final fantasy XIII

there's more but everyone already said them.


----------



## Erikku (Mar 24, 2016)

Let's see...

Dark Souls 2 to Dark Souls to Demon Souls
Earthworm Jim 2 to Earthworm Jim
Analogue: A Hate Story to Digital: A Love Story
KH 358/2 Days to Chain of Memories
Monster Hunter 4 U to Monster Hunter 3 U (3DS version)
Last Ninja 2 to Last Ninja
Luigi's Mansion 2 to Luigi's Mansion
Fallout 4 to Fallout 3
this one's a bit of a stretch but, Kid Icarus Uprising to Kid Icarus: Of Myths and Monsters
SSBM to SSB64
the SNES remakes of the NES Super Mario Bros. to the original NES games


----------



## Segtendo (Mar 24, 2016)

Gonna throw in Banjo Tooie. The game got so much bigger and better.


----------



## djnate27 (Mar 24, 2016)

Tomb Raider 2 > Tomb Raider
Tecmo Super Bowl > Tecmo Bowl
Picross 3D > Picross
Spider-Man 2 > Spider-Man
Super Scribblenauts > Scribblenauts
Worms - Open Warfare 2 > Worms - Open Warfare
Ape Escape 2 > Ape Escape
THUG2 > THUG


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 24, 2016)

Fatih120 said:


> MOTHER 3 over Earthbound. If you want, fight me on this one.
> 
> The puyo series. They just keep getting better.


I find that MOTHER3 and EarthBound both do and don't feel like they're from the same series because of how different they are.


----------



## Nikki_swap (Mar 24, 2016)

Megaman X2


----------



## migles (Mar 24, 2016)

raystriker said:


> Is Pokemon a correct argument?


yes if you want to star a big ass argument
it depends what game you started.
my first game was crystal, and for me its the best one, because after game you would go to the first gen city playing a second part after the game ended.. it was an upgraded game IMHO
while my friend's first game was ruby and he says it's the best one while i disliked the fact it had no connectivity with previous titles, not much end game content etc..
and lots of folks will say first gen was the best blablabla

it's a never ending argument and most people's opinion is just because nostalgia is present and the real reason they still say its the best game ever..
however i did enjoy all the games up to gen 5, in gen 6 the game is pretty but meh..

back to topic: hitman 2 was a pretty good sequel.. as well hitman 4...
hitman 3, is not on the list because it felt like a remake of the first one..


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 24, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Touhou 3 (to Touhou 2)


But Phantasmagoria of Dim Dream isn't really comparable to Story of eastern Wonderland.
Touhou 2 is a tradicional vertical shmup while Touhou 3 is a versus shmup. is like comparing a beat'em up to a fighting game.

My picks:
Touhou 7: Perfect Cherry Blossom to Touhou 6: Embodiment of Scarlet Devil
inFamous Second Son to inFamous 2 to inFamous 1
Senran Kagura Estival Versus to Senran Kagura Shinovi Versus
Tales of Destiny to Tales of Phantasia
Mario Kart Double Dash to Mario Kart 64


----------



## DDTarZan (Mar 24, 2016)

Super Mario Bros. 3 > 1. Link to the Past > LoZ. Gold/Silver > Red/Blue. *Smash Bros. Melee > SSB. *And every Mario Kart is better than the last, I dare them to make a better game than 8.

Edit: Megaman 2 > Megaman 1. Okay I'm finished.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Mar 24, 2016)

Gex series. Just kept getting better and better.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Mar 24, 2016)

Super Mario Galaxy 2.

EDIT:  However, I did play SMG2 before the original, which probably has swayed my viewpoint, but I don't care.  When I think of the best open-world Mario game, SMG2 will always come first!


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 24, 2016)

To be fair, in video games I sort of see this as the default. The second game is usually where devs have truly learned what made their first game great and the quirks and issues are ironed out. So instead of listing roughly 80% of every franchise ever, I'll just go with the ones where I think they truly hit it out of the park.

Sim city 2000 over sim city
Red alert 2 over red alert 1 (which is also better than RA3, for those interested)
Street fighter 2 over street fighter 1
Mortal kombat 2 over mortal kombat
Dune 2 over...erm...I don't know. Was there ever a 'dune 1' game? 
warcraft 3 > warcraft 2 > warcraft
Starcraft 2 over starcraft (which may not be entirely fair, considering a gap of almost 10 years).


----------



## Wishi (Mar 24, 2016)

Banjo Tooie :9


----------



## d12unk13astard (Mar 24, 2016)

Megaman 2


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 24, 2016)

Pokemon, all of them. Sure, each game keeps to the core system, but each game improves, adds, and fixes everything from the previous games. Try going back to Pokemon Red, then comparing it to Pokemon OR, they aren't even the same game anymore, but are still clearly the same set up.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Mar 24, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Pokemon, all of them. Sure, each game keeps to the core system, but each game improves, adds, and fixes everything from the previous games. Try going back to Pokemon Red, then comparing it to Pokemon OR, they aren't even the same game anymore, but are still clearly the same set up.


Well, for me the Pokemon games are special cases, because while the core mechanisms were improved with each game, the difficulty decreased at the same time, to the point that the main game is not enjoyable anymore because of its easiness. I mean, when I played Pokemon Silver, I was defeated a lot of times, with all of my 6 Pokemons. In AS, I cleared the entire game with Swampert as my only Pokemon. *Without dying once*.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 24, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, for me the Pokemon games are special cases, because while the core mechanisms were improved with each game, the difficulty decreased at the same time, to the point that the main game is not enjoyable anymore because of its easiness. I mean, when I played Pokemon Silver, I was defeated a lot of times, with all of my 6 Pokemons. In AS, I cleared the entire game with Swampert as my only Pokemon. *Without dying once*.


I agree, they are easier. But I am a sucker for stories and though they are easier, they've added better stories to the games.


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 24, 2016)

weavile001 said:


> Disgaea < Disgaea 2



Can I fight you on this one


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 24, 2016)

Fatih120 said:


> Can I fight you on this one


Gameplay-wise, 2 is 1000x better than 1, And I prefer the 2nd's story. 1 is funnier but i don't like the characters.


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 24, 2016)

weavile001 said:


> Gameplay-wise, 2 is 1000x better than 1, And I prefer the 2nd's story. 1 is funnier but i don't like the characters.


But 2's ending was so vague! I mean, 



Spoiler



we don't find the conclusion to Rozalin being Zenon and all, and we don't find out more on things like Adell's past and parents.


 There were many unsolved things, and that's why I found it lesser than 1.


----------



## weavile001 (Mar 24, 2016)

Fatih120 said:


> But 2's ending was so vague! I mean,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 has a Superior Soundtrack and more balanced gameplay, I don't really care for the Story and characters that much since I like to use 3-4 generic monsters the entire game(usually Witch,Sniper and Succubus).

Also, this is the best Song in the entire franchise:


----------



## Fatih120 (Mar 25, 2016)

Fine, you're right on that.


----------



## Touko White (Mar 25, 2016)

Outside of games:
TERMINATOR 2 > TERMINATOR 1

I'll list a few more later


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 25, 2016)

Super Mario Bros. 2 (FDS)


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 25, 2016)

jDSX said:


> I always hear about LB2 but never *LB3* I assume it's not worth mentioning?


*barfs*


----------



## Hungry Friend (Mar 28, 2016)

Last Blade 2, at least imo. It's a fighting game for the NeoGeo for those that don't know about it and the 2 Last Blade games are 2 of the most underrated fighting games out there. On top of that, they look like moving paintings with their gorgeous Rurouni Kenshin-esque character design, sexy animation and incredibly detailed backgrounds. They could easily pass for CPS3 games kinda like the Metal Slug games(Metal Slug 3 is better than X imo, which is a better version of 2) and many of the late NG fighters like Garou: MOTW. King of Fighters just continues to get better until 98 imo, though I haven't played past 2003 so I can't comment on later entries. KOFXIII looks pretty sweet though.

Also, others beat me to these but I was gonna say Street Fighter 2 and Suikoden 2. Both games are utter masterpieces in their respective genres and are both timeless classics. Hyper Fighting(original CPS1 HF, not SSSF2T) is my personal favorite out of the whole quadrillion versions of SF2. Hyper SF2 is awesome as well but I really dig the CPS1 music, sounds and colors. Suikoden 2 is imo _*the*_ most underrated JRPG masterpiece ever and even rivals games like FF6 as well as my personal favorite game, Chrono Trigger. Its story, characters, atmosphere, amazing soundtrack and all the small details in it make it one of the best games out there. The sprite-based graphics have aged beautifully as have the really sexy spell effects, and this game was fairly low budget compared to more popular RPGs.


----------



## jDSX (Mar 28, 2016)

Hungry Friend said:


> Suikoden 2 is imo _*the*_ most underrated JRPG masterpiece ever and even rivals games like FF6 as well as my personal favorite game, Chrono Trigger. Its story, characters, atmosphere, amazing soundtrack and all the small details in it make it one of the best games out there. The sprite-based graphics have aged beautifully as have the really sexy spell effects, and this game was fairly low budget compared to more popular RPGs.



I agree with everything you said here, it needs to be experienced more along with suikoden 3 both really great underrated rpgs


----------



## Hungry Friend (Mar 28, 2016)

jDSX said:


> I agree with everything you said here, it needs to be experienced more along with Suikoden 3 both really great underrated rpgs


I haven't played 3 since I was in HS not long after it came out but while I liked it, I didn't like some of the changes. I need to give it another go sometime because I was just a kid when I last played it. IV has a bad rep but I'd like to give it a go, and V seems to be universally loved(or close to it) among Suikoden fans so I need to play it if I can find it at a sane price.(if not, emulate once I upgrade my PC)

2 is far better than 1 but for those who haven't played 1-2, 2 has enough references to 1(also awesome bonuses if you import Suikoden 1 save data) that I recommend playing them in order. Not required but I strongly recommend it. S1 hasn't aged as well but it's still a great early PS1 RPG with some very heavy story moments that were, as far as I know, unheard of in a console game when Suikoden 1 came out.


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 28, 2016)

GTA V to GTA I.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 28, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> GTA V to GTA I.


Yeah. Guns and blood look better in HD


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 28, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Yeah. Guns and blood look better in HD


So does running over hookers with stolen police cars.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 28, 2016)

I forgot Persona 4! It's just better than the previous Personas.


----------



## 59672 (Mar 28, 2016)

MK DS to the prior mario karts

No mario kart is perfect but I feel DS certainly did the most right, first time doing MK online, great multiplayer, solid snaking mechanics, missions, etc.


----------



## keven3477 (Mar 28, 2016)

sonic adventure 2 to sonic adventure Dx (Both were great)
Megaman battle network (gets better per game except for 4)
Metroid prime 2 to Metroid prime


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 28, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Well, for me the Pokemon games are special cases, because while the core mechanisms were improved with each game, the difficulty decreased at the same time, to the point that the main game is not enjoyable anymore because of its easiness. I mean, when I played Pokemon Silver, I was defeated a lot of times, with all of my 6 Pokemons. In AS, I cleared the entire game with Swampert as my only Pokemon. *Without dying once*.


I used to breeze through entire Pokemon games only training my starter, and I can say that it was very easy to do that in the old games as well, so I'm not so sure they've gotten easier. If you use the Exp Share then probably, since they made it kind of OP.
The only game where playing through the entire game with only one Pokemon was hard was Yellow. Fucking Brock and a Pikachu that can't evolve.


----------



## jDSX (Mar 29, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I forgot Persona 4! It's just better than the previous Personas.



Lets just say both P3 and P4 are better than the first two.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 29, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Lets just say both P3 and P4 are better than the first two.


I enjoyed P4 way more than P3. P3 took itself a little too seriously, making the school life feel forced. P4 had a nicer mix to it, feeling more fleshed out and believable, as well there school sections were still enjoyable and important to the story.


----------



## tbb043 (Mar 29, 2016)

jDSX said:


> I can name a few:
> 
> 1.) Mass Effect 2 (to Mass Effect)



First one, and you're wrong out of the gate. 


Anyway, if you go by initial US release, Final Fantasy II was better than the first one in most ways, but that might not be fair since it was actually the 3rd sequel.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 30, 2016)

Hungry Friend said:


> Last Blade 2, at least imo.


Good sir, you are right on everything about that game.
The jump from 1 to 2 is notorious, the game got even more detailed and the backgrounds are alive. Is a shame little to no one know those games.



jDSX said:


> Lets just say both P3 and P4 are better than the first two.





Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I enjoyed P4 way more than P3. P3 took itself a little too seriously, making the school life feel forced. P4 had a nicer mix to it, feeling more fleshed out and believable, as well there school sections were still enjoyable and important to the story.


Persona 4 is like scooby doo made a rpg, the story get serious too late, the power of friendship makes the game feel like a little girl tv show and don't remind me of Teddie.
Persona 3 story can seem pretty straightforward at first but the plot twists make it change and get really good.
If we talk about combat then is kind of a tie. Persona 4 simplified thing too much (physical damage got a big cut. in 3 there are pierce, slash and strike damage, in 4 there isn't any kind is only physical) and buffed almighty skills almost outclassing normal skills but added nice things like better strategies for your allies and total control of them (t-thanks for casting marin karin Mitsuru. but let's be honest, she is the only one with a bad AI). If we consider Persona 3 Portable then this is completely invalid and 3 wins again. In P3P you got the 3 kinds of physical damage and the strategies.

But don't get me wrong. Persona 4 is still a great game, just not as great as 3.


----------



## Pienkaito (Mar 30, 2016)

Street Fighter 2
Mortal Kombat 2
Streets of Rage 2
Sonic The Hedgehog 2
Super Mario Land 2
Donkey Kong Country 2
Super Smash Brothers Melee
Pokemon Gold/Silver/Crystal
Mario Strikers: Charged Football
Super Mario Brothers (If you count Mario Brothers as a prequel)
Earthbound
Mega Man 2
Mega Man Battle Network 2
No More Heroes 2: Desperate Struggle
Dead Rising 2 (Kinda, I found it quite nice)
Sonic Allstars Racing Transformed
Bayonetta 2

Well, here are a few.


----------



## ultimatetemper (Mar 30, 2016)

WarioWare Touched > WarioWare GBA.


----------



## mustafag32g (Mar 30, 2016)

spyro gateway to glimmer was way better than spyro the dragon. It had better and varied gameplay and at the same time a good story with feelings involved


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 30, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> Good sir, you are right on everything about that game.
> The jump from 1 to 2 is notorious, the game got even more detailed and the backgrounds are alive. Is a shame little to no one know those games.
> 
> 
> ...


My one real problem with P3, is that it took itself a little too seriously. Like everything seemed more tactical and almost military like. I liked the ragtag group from P4 because they weren't a planned group, they were just kids who got in over their heads. P3 they were a specialized group of people, they knew what they were in for, with the exception of yourself.
Basically I found the group in P3 to be a little less relatable compared to P4. It's not that they are bad group, but it felt like they were already ahead in the game and were just catching up.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 30, 2016)

Tomodachi Life (To Tomodachi Collection)
Animal Crossing: New Leaf (To Animal Crossing: City Folk)
Jazz Jackrabbit 2 (To Jazz Jackrabbit)
Halo 2 (To Halo: Combat Evolved (Talking about the console versions, of course)


Spoiler: And one people will hate me for saying...



Super Smash Bros. Brawl (To Super Smash Bros. Melee)


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't know if anyone mentioned it before....

Almost EVERY GTA (Grand Theft Auto) title bests its predecessor.

GTA San Andreas (to GTA Vice City) (PS2)
GTA IV (to GTA San Andreas) (Xbox 360/PC)
GTA V (to GTA IV) (Xbox 360/PC)

Each and every one of the above was better than it's predecessor 

Also,

God of War 3 (to God of War 1/2) (from PS2 to PS3)
Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves (better than Sly 2: Band of Thieves) (PS2)
MediEvil 2 (better than MediEvil 2) (PSOne)


----------



## Bimmel (Mar 30, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> Golden Sun 2 (3 was trash)
> *No More Heroes 2*
> Danganronpa 2
> Gunman Clive 2
> ...


Hm... why?


----------



## jDSX (Mar 30, 2016)

ravihpa said:


> GTA IV (to GTA San Andreas) (Xbox 360/PC)
> 
> Each and every one of the above was better than it's predecessor



Are you kidding me? SA had more of everything that GTA IV didn't (not including dlcs) for example look at post game content, barely there in IV yet gta before always had extra missions (and I am not talking about hanging out for darts either) plenty to do after the main storyline which IV lacked.


----------



## GaaraPrime (Mar 30, 2016)

jDSX said:


> Are you kidding me? SA had more of everything that GTA IV didn't (not including dlcs) for example look at post game content, barely there in IV yet gta before always had extra missions (and I am not talking about hanging out for darts either) plenty to do after the main storyline which IV lacked.



I agree the story and the scale of the city was bigger in SA, but GTA IV was definitely superior in the graphics department   At that time, it looked like a technological marvel and such a BIG STEP UP compared to SA.  It was just so gorgeous 

And I totally agree with you.  Once I finished the story, there was literally nothing else left to do that was remotely interesting


----------



## lytro (Mar 30, 2016)

Halo 2 vs Halo 1


----------



## tiamat999 (Mar 30, 2016)

dynasty warriors strike force 2
Lord of apocalypse from arcana
X-men legends 2 
Imo marvel ultimate alliance 2


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Mar 31, 2016)

Sonic 2, Sonic CD, and Sonic 3 & Knuckles are far better than Sonic 1. (Still a pretty good game though.)


----------



## andeers (Mar 31, 2016)

DKC2 > DKC
DKCTF > DKCR


----------



## 730 (Apr 4, 2016)

Bravely Second. Only downside I can think of is the new music compared to the original (and the censoring but that's not in the JP version), but it fixes the infamous second half/last third of the first game.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Apr 6, 2016)

Super Mario Bros 2 (JPN)


----------



## EarlAB (Apr 15, 2016)

Doom 2.


----------



## dekuleon (Apr 15, 2016)

Pikmin 2


----------



## regnad (Apr 15, 2016)

sup3rgh0st said:


> Some people I know disagree with me, but I feel that Banjo-Tooie was superior to Banjo-Kazzoie. Bigger levels, more moves, more items, more characters, more fun.



I don't disagree with you! That's my favorite game of all time.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 16, 2016)

jDSX said:


> 1.) Mass Effect 2 (to Mass Effect)



WHAAAAAT?!? 
I'm not saying I disagree with you - it's one hell of a tough decision for me but 2 is probably my favourite too - but you create a thread like this and start with fukkin that as an opener?! ...The first thing that popped into your head? ..."Yeah this is what I mean, one amazing sequel to the original pile of excrement" - the pox on you, sir! 

Could've flipped the list round and start with Uncharted: everyone will agree to that!  

Anyway I've nowt to add, just venting on that first choice hehe..... 
*mutters something about Street Fighter 1 vs 2, realises that's even more 'Captain Obvious' than Uncharted, then lets himself out...*


----------

